# Krylon "Make it Stone" ok to use?



## austinramirez (Aug 15, 2009)

hello,
is Krylon "Make it Stone" spray paint safe to use for an internal background? I know Krylon Fusion is, but I like the textured look.and if so, would i be able to use the protectant Krylon uses as well? thank you


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Krylon fusion is for painting plastic like PVC, not sure about how it will work on a Background. On another post I read about other people having problems with it peeling and bubbling off other materials. What kind of BG are you doing?


----------



## austinramirez (Aug 15, 2009)

I am going with the normal DIY styrofoam background, however I don't want to wait for the cement to cure.Are their any other solutions other than krylon fusion? I've heard its waterproof and no toxic when dry


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I don't know if the stone-like coating systems works safely. I tried it in a tank and right away some of the fish in the tank started whirling around and were dead before I could net them out.


----------



## austinramirez (Aug 15, 2009)

wow guess im not using it then  anyone know of some sort of paint or anything i can use without the curing period that cement has?


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Drylock I heard is an alternative


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Drylock I heard is an alternative


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, Drylok latex based sealer @ lowes or HD (About $25 a gallon $10 a quart)the quart will do most backgrounds,the quart is supposed to cover 25 sq ft., then just add quikrete liquid cement coloring about $6 per color and mix your own colors. Colors = Charcoal,Buff,Brown,Terra-cota,Red then just brush it on.
















easy just mix some drylok with the liquid color in a cup and stirr. Just poke a hole in the foil seal on top of the color to crontrol drops at a time vs pouring it. a little goes a long way
hope this helps you out.


----------



## austinramirez (Aug 15, 2009)

wow thanks malwiejunkie and tinga,looks like the perfect product :thumb: thanks for the help


----------

